# Are red corduroy trousers naff?



## miurasv (Jan 11, 2010)

*Are red corduroy trousers naff/uncool?*

Got myself some red cords in the Crombie sale and wore them last night to a pub and a club and they drew some unpleasant remarks. I think they look great and I also have some pinky copperish coloured ones too. What do you well dressed guys think?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Personally, red and pink would be summer colours; although you can wear them in different seasons. 

How heavy is the cord cloth?

Beside a pub linked with sports like rugby, polo, etc or a fancy bistro pub, you should not wear red or pink cords to the pub.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

miurasv said:


> Got myself some red cords in the Crombie sale and wore them last night to a pub and a club and they drew some unpleasant remarks. I think they look great and I also have some pinky copperish coloured ones too. What do you well dressed guys think?


You could always wear them to visit David Reeves! 

Seriously, if you like them and think they're handsome, I would wear them. Too many will try to stick you back in the box, violating the tribe's code, etc. Ignore them.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Wear them if you like them. The comments came from people who couldn't pull of the look.


----------



## miurasv (Jan 11, 2010)

ToryBoy said:


> Personally, red and pink would be summer colours; although you can wear them in different seasons.
> 
> How heavy is the cord cloth?
> 
> Beside a pub linked with sports like rugby, polo, etc or a fancy bistro pub, you should not wear red or pink cords to the pub.


Thanks for your replies. They aren't too heavy but they are quite bright. I didn't realise that red or pink cords could only be worn to the places you mention. Judging from last night's reaction I don't think they'd go down too well at Rugby Clubs near to where I live. Here's a link to the pink ones.

https://www.crombie.co.uk/p/Category_Men_TrousersShorts/60059TR.htm


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

To answer your question, these are as naff as the day is long.


----------



## miurasv (Jan 11, 2010)

The night before I wore the pink cords and Crombie Country Olive Coat with a white shirt, burgundy pocket square/handkerchief and Cheeney Crocodile (mock) boots and somebody I knew got so aggressive and nasty with me about the way I was dressed that the barman noticed and he got the bouncers to throw the guy out.

https://www.crombie.co.uk/p/Category_Men_Coats/4629.htm

https://www.crombie.co.uk/p/Category_Men_TrousersShorts/60059TR.htm


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

miurasv said:


> Thanks for your replies. They aren't too heavy but they are quite bright.


Not heavy, bright colour - out of season clothing, wear in late spring and summer.



miurasv said:


> I didn't realise that red or pink cords could only be worn to the places you mention. Judging from last night's reaction I don't think they'd go down too well at Rugby Clubs near to where I live.


It depends on the environment.

I have worn a tweed sports jacket to a bistro pub and my friends started talking about designer tweed; however, if I wore the jacket to a typical local British pub, it would get comments.

At pubs linked with rugby, they are used to colour because of unusual colours (a Super 14 French rugby team wear a pink away jersey), colour of rugby/polo t-shirts and tops (e.g. look at polo.com).


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

In Sloane Square, you'd be fine. I don't mind the look, but it's not in the narrow confines of fashion, and some men will deride any colourful garment.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've a pair of wine colored cords that I wear during the winter months, that so far (knock on wood!), have elicited only positive responses from those I have encountered when wearing them.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would think of all the thoughts that are being thought by many who won't make the comments. Unless you are really artsy or have a situation in life where the opinions of others don't matter, I would not wear those pants often.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

So far today I've learned the term "toff" and now "naff." Now that I know that, I think they sound a bit "bright" and both naff and toff in my world. Couldn't comment on the area you live in.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I wear red cords with reckless abandon and no ill effects. Brightly colored cords are a traditional look. 

Cords /= summer


----------



## sltimmer (Feb 4, 2009)

I do not care for them, but that may be because i don't believe I could pull them off. I have seen a few examples of men wearning them well, but they seem to be few and far between. I also concur with the notion that brightly colored pants should be reserved for the warmer months.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Food for thought...anytime one wears a garment that makes a strong sartorial statement into a bar (drinking establishment), they are asking for trouble, and there is an increased risk that they just might find it!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Answered already in your other thread. In a pub in Cardiff, it's like saying, "here I am, have a go, I'm a middle class twot" :icon_smile_wink:

I don't think coloured trousers are naff at all, I just think one needs to exericse a modicum of common sense with regard to the environment one is going to be in for the evening.

That said, red & rust cords for me are an outdoor daytime item. I would never wear pink (or as Alexander McCall Smith's Bertie defines them: crushed strawberry :icon_smile_wink or red cords to a pub of an evening. 

Regarding seasons. I think that whole "seasons" argument is a very American thing, I wear cords year round, as do most Europeans that own them.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

StylinLa said:


> So far today I've learned the term "toff" and now "naff." Now that I know that, I think they sound a bit "bright" and both naff and toff in my world. Couldn't comment on the area you live in.


Toff however is not an adjective:icon_smile:, it is the derogatory noun for someone who can be identified (in this case by their clothing) as upper middle or upper class.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Steve Smith said:


> Wear them if you like them. The comments came from people who couldn't pull of the look.


Not so Steve! The comments in the UK are based firmly in the class system, whereby "toffs" will always get a hard time appearing as such in working class environments. 
Nothing to do with jelaousy, it's to do with identifying a toff and ridiculing the particular "old fogey" style that some of them have.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

Brightly coloured cords are a very classic item of clothing and, although I certainly wouldn't be the one to ask about their suitability in pubs (I loathe the places!), I am very surprised that many members here seem to find them a step too far. Considering there are many members here (and indeed involved in this thread) who would defend other "minority sartorial pursuits" (!) such as hat-wearing, balmoral boots and braces etc to the hilt I find it odd that something such as this would be considered any less wearable. 

Chris.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Brightly coloured cords are a very classic item of clothing and, although I certainly wouldn't be the one to ask about their suitability in pubs (I loathe the places!), I am very surprised that many members here seem to find them a step too far. Considering there are many members here (and indeed involved in this thread) who would defend other "minority sartorial pursuits" (!) such as hat-wearing, balmoral boots and braces etc to the hilt I find it odd that something such as this would be considered any less wearable.
> 
> Chris.


Good points all Chris. I agree. Like I said I have no problem with red trousers. As regards pubs though, there are pubs and then there are pubs.
For example, n my old local in Notting Hill, (The Windsor Castle, on Camden Hill Road) you could go in dressed like Prince Charles in his ill-matching checked Barbour shirt & kilt & no-one would bat an eyelid! But in Cardiff? :crazy:

I also find it quite amusing at times some of the talk here about hats, braces, sock suspenders, canes & capes...it is 2010, isn't it? :icon_smile_wink: :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I wear red cords with reckless abandon and no ill effects. Brightly colored cords are a traditional look.
> 
> Cords /= summer


Are you sure they are just not intimidated by the boss???

Actually, you are probably right in the summer, although they would be a bold look for me.

(Although I wear some really bold shirts when I play music sometimes.)


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have no idea what naff means, so I can't say they are or not. Having recently worn rust colored corduroy trousers, which are close enough to red, that probably means I like them.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Naff = they look wrong.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Are you sure they are just not intimidated by the boss???
> 
> Actually, you are probably right in the summer, although they would be a bold look for me.
> 
> (Although I wear some really bold shirts when I play music sometimes.)


Who wears cords in the summer?

Isn't corduroy (a fabric I've never much cared for) more of a fall and winter thing?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Probably, I mistakenly focused on the rose colored slacks.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

I wear red moleskin trousers with gay abandon! But you do need to pick teh right environment.

Wore them in New York with my tweed field coat earlier this month and nobody batted and eyelid - apart from some idiot in Times Square dressed like Huggy Bear thought I was German and tried to sell me his 'latest' rap CD. 

The Gieves & Hawkes fit with no belt loops is perfect for me. If only my strap Jodphur boots had been ready before I left - at 98 I can excuse Mr Batten for taking his time!


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Long thread, no pictures...*

Now we can start writing again...

Yours,
Mr. Tweed


----------



## Semper Bauhaus (Jan 12, 2010)

To me, that looks exceptionally smart attire. It reminds me a little of the picture of the gentleman in the Autumn/Winter Ede and Ravenscroft brochure wearing a pair of red trousers (cotton I think?).

I like the look; I am not convinced I could pull it off. Though I was born under the sign of the rooster, so maybe :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

After the Holiday party season I put mine away.

But I may be convinced to break them out again!!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Red is fine for the Christmas season, but I wouldn't wear pink pants out in public. I have a great time wearing LL Bean Holiday Cords with the Candy Canes, Holly, and Wreaths (Red, Blue, Green) with odd jackets to parties but I know everybody there and they expect me to be so attired. But pink pants to a bar full of folks you don't know might attract unwanted comments and attention. Some places you are safer blending with the crowd than standing out.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*class/region*

As others have noted there are class distinctions with respect to clothing worn in the UK, hence the discussions of toffs. Likewise Europeans, at least those living where it is apt to be cool in the summer, are more likely than Americans to wear cords year 'round.

Red cords are more apt to be worn in the US by preppies or country club folks than by the rest of us. Moreover, it seems from the locations of posters here, that such clothing is apt to find favor with southerners.

Here in southern California cords, irrespective of color, only seem appropriate in late Fall and Winter. Whereas, I wear cords in the Bay Area and farther north whenever it is cool.

FWIW, I would not feel comfortable wearing red cords under any circumstances.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Wear them with pride I say!

My colleagues at Kent Uni seem to have started a trend by wearing them and they've also got me hooked!

You should join this farcebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6009454893


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> You should join this *farcebook* group:


Sums up my view of "social networking" sites perfectly!!:devil:

Thanks for cheering up a very dull morning!:icon_smile_big:

Chris.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Sums up my view of "social networking" sites perfectly!!:devil:
> 
> Thanks for cheering up a very dull morning!:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Chris.


Oh, I use 'farcebook' a lot, especially when it starts to irritate me with its eternal errors... Actually, we of Chappist credentials would call it by that name.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*depends*

are you dressing to look good or to appeal to certain class objections, that might include opposition to mere cleanliness?

from mayfair to belgravia to chelsea, red cords are the bee's knees.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

In the States I see them quite a lot.

In the UK they always say to me either 'Hooray Henry' or 'trying too hard'. 

In Europe - pace previous posters - they seem to say 'I am German'. 

Not my thing, personally speaking. But not important enough to worry about - if you like them, wear them.


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

were you wearing a matching red shirt? because then i could understand the glares ... otherwise, not so much


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

miurasv said:


> Got myself some red cords in the Crombie sale and wore them last night to a pub and a club and they drew some unpleasant remarks. I think they look great and I also have some pinky copperish coloured ones too. What do you well dressed guys think?


I just purchased some winter weight burgandy cords. I have worn them a few times. Some people have made some negative comments, but Ic could care less.


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

miurasv said:


> somebody I knew got so aggressive and nasty with me about the way I was dressed that the barman noticed and he got the bouncers to throw the guy out.
> /quote]
> First indication that you're in the wrong place is when they have "bouncers". I have a nice pair of red corduroys from Paul Stuart (think I saw them in their catalog a few years ago with a nice gold and red plaid shirt). I was planning to wear the both to a Super Bowl party this Sunday.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Red Cords*

Oddly while watching an older "Miss Marple" tonight I noticed one of the leads wearing red cords and tweed jacket. I thought it looked quite smart.


----------



## NorthShorer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Guards?*

I have a vague recollection that some coloured trousers traditionally indicate you were in a Guards regiment if in the SE of England? Or is that moleskins? I am a bit hazy on the details but have been told the story.

Anyone?


----------



## archduke (Nov 21, 2003)

miurasv said:


> Got myself some red cords in the Crombie sale and wore them last night to a pub and a club and they drew some unpleasant remarks. I think they look great and I also have some pinky copperish coloured ones too. What do you well dressed guys think?


Do you really believe that the majority of the clientel of a pub care for anything sartorial? If they did why would they be in a pub? This is the place for stale beer, rotten floor coverings, urine covered toilets and tasteless furniture.

You probably have more sartorial taste than all the people who threw unpleasantries your way.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

I would never, ever wear pants in any shade of red. I see guys in Nantucket red pants (which are really pink), and to me, it just screams "I'm a chump!" It's like wearing a sweater draped over your back, with the arms tied around front.


----------



## digby_snaffles (May 18, 2009)

NorthShorer said:


> I have a vague recollection that some coloured trousers traditionally indicate you were in a Guards regiment if in the SE of England? Or is that moleskins? I am a bit hazy on the details but have been told the story.
> 
> Anyone?


In regard to moleskin and corduroy, either or. Though it doesn't necessarily make you an officer in the Household Division. Colours aren't confined to red either. Mustard yellow is also seen and there's also a fancy amongst some for salmon pink!

Personally I'd be rather wary of a bright scarlet and would favour something more subdued and a tad less garish. Sangria red perhaps.


----------



## sellypaws (Feb 21, 2010)

*Cherry Pickers*



digby_snaffles said:


> In regard to moleskin and corduroy, either or. Though it doesn't necessarily make you an officer in the Household Division. Colours aren't confined to red either. Mustard yellow is also seen and there's also a fancy amongst some for salmon pink!
> 
> Personally I'd be rather wary of a bright scarlet and would favour something more subdued and a tad less garish. Sangria red perhaps.


Red trousers are generally known as Cherry Pickers and are named after the 1th Hussars. It is believed that their crimson trousers come from a night during the Peninsular War when the camped in a cherry orchard. They wore white britches that were stained pink, cherry or crimson climbing the trees to get extra rations! In reality, the trousers reflect the colours of the Elector of Hannover.

I have no problem with brightly coloured cords and it is a look promoted by Gieves, Crombie, Cordings etc. Perhaps not the sort of thing that is going to go down well in a busy pub in Cardiff, though!


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*Colour terminology*



miurasv said:


> Got myself some red cords in the Crombie sale and wore them last night to a pub and a club and they drew some unpleasant remarks. I think they look great and I also have some pinky copperish coloured ones too. What do you well dressed guys think?


Weren't the red cords advertised as pink?


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*Nantucket red is really pink?*



AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> I would never, ever wear pants in any shade of red. I see guys in Nantucket red pants (which are really pink), and to me, it just screams "I'm a chump!" It's like wearing a sweater draped over your back, with the arms tied around front.


How do you differ Nantucket red from pink?


----------



## digby_snaffles (May 18, 2009)

sellypaws said:


> Red trousers are generally known as Cherry Pickers and are named after the 1th Hussars. It is believed that their crimson trousers come from a night during the Peninsular War when the camped in a cherry orchard. They wore white britches that were stained pink, cherry or crimson climbing the trees to get extra rations! In reality, the trousers reflect the colours of the Elector of Hannover.
> 
> I have no problem with brightly coloured cords and it is a look promoted by Gieves, Crombie, Cordings etc. Perhaps not the sort of thing that is going to go down well in a busy pub in Cardiff, though!


The crimson trousers of the 11th Hussars are today continued in the King's Royal Hussars and are worn in all orders of dress.

_*Alexander Windsor, Earl of Ulster, an officer in the KRH.*_









It's fair to say prestigious cavalry regiments have a high proportion of officers hailing from upper class backgrounds who are generally attracted to traditional regiments. Some would say just the sort to wear loud trousers in mufti.


----------



## jclothlover (Feb 15, 2010)

If you can pull them off then go for it! :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

digby_snaffles said:


> The crimson trousers of the 11th Hussars are today continued in the King's Royal Hussars and are worn in all orders of dress.
> 
> _*Alexander Windsor, Earl of Ulster, an officer in the KRH.*_
> 
> ...


Those look more like crimson than red... oh yes, we're onto shades now...


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Bright coloured trousers are certainly acceptable in the English countryside. 

British shooting show last weekend was attended by a number of red trouser wearers. The only chap I thought looked odd was wearing red trousers and a matching red jumper. The fact that he was over 6ft and 20 odd stone didn't help the look.

The only negative comment I get about my own bright trousers are from my 16 yr old son but I wouldn't recommend his wardrobe to anyone either!

Al that said I wouldnt choose them for a night out in Cardiff, Birmingham, Newcastle or many other cities. Nice country pub in Gloucestershire or Norfolk etc quite OK.


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

miurasv said:


> Got myself some red cords in the Crombie sale and wore them last night to a pub and a club and they drew some unpleasant remarks. I think they look great and I also have some pinky copperish coloured ones too. What do you well dressed guys think?


I would go for beige if i were you. In my opinion red corduroy can look pretty ugly depending on what you are wearing. I own a pair of black corduroy and a beige pair. I rarely wear them.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Its all about environment here. I grew up VERY MUCH working class, and have lots of working class friends (construction, truck drivers, fire fighters, cops etc...) and if I were out with them at a local place, I'd be sure to keep my more colorful stuff home (including ties and squares). Jeans, nice shirt, nice pair of shoes and if its cool enough a sport coat, and that would get comments but not to the point of inciting violence or any ridicule other than a good natured ribbing.

In fact, just a few weeks ago, a block from my apt at a bar I regularly frequent, a gang of off duty firefighters nearly killed a few friends of mine (very highly publicized here in NYC cause the bar tried to cover it up and got caught) and although it wasn't over sartorial issues, it speaks to the environment. I'd do my best to avoid the red trousers, cords or not, regardless of season, in such environments. Side note, one of the firefighters arrested is a former student at my school...poor kid's life is over now as he'll prob be going away for a while.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Simon Myerson said:


> In the UK they always say to me either 'Hooray Henry' or 'trying too hard'.


Exactly! Spot on!



Simon Myerson said:


> In Europe - pace previous posters - they seem to say 'I am German'.


Or a Swedish middle class brat. "Brats" is what they're called here. 
We call them hoorays or Ruperts!


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't imagine that anyone would look twice in England. Red/pink/bright cords are a pretty common sight there in both the country and city. The khaki trouser is less of a "uniform" in the UK than in the US, and cords are often worn in situations where an American would probably reach for his jeans or khakis.


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*Crimson versus red*



Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Those look more like crimson than red... oh yes, we're onto shades now...


What is the difference between <crimson> and <red>?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Or a Swedish middle class brat. "Brats" is what they're called here.


Yes, we also call them hipsters-they usually look something like this: www.morris.se


----------

